# What to do in Gettysburg, PA in one day.



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

I'll be at Gettysburg, PA on 4/4 Tuesday to setup a filter system for a restaurant.
I should be done by noon, so I have a few hours to spend in Dutch country.
Most likely I'll make my way down to Lancaster to visit That Fish Place and maybe checkout the outlets between there and Reading on my way back to I-78.
So what is there to see and eat between Gettysburg and NYC?


----------



## little worm on a big hook (Mar 15, 2004)

wish i would have seen this post earlier, im right on the way and could have kept you company and personally showed you all the good places to see, eat, and stop. sorry.


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*My trip to PA*

I left NYC at 6am Tuesday morning and took Rt. 78 to PA. I arrived in Gettysburg at 9:30am.
I met up with Sean a member of APC that morning. 
I then started to set-up the wet/dry system for a 265 gal for a new buffet restaurant in Gettysburg.
The tank was build into a wall with a 2 feet wide crawl space in the wall.
So the job of setting up the wet/dry, UV, 200 lbs of pebbles and running the system took me 5 hours to finish. I also ended up locking my keys in my car in between the set-up. I than had to wait for the owner to get back at 8pm to get paid.
I decided to spend the night at Gettysburg so I have a full day in PA. on the way home to NYC.
The next morning I took Rt. 30 to Lancaster to check-out That Fish Place. I ended up buying some substrate and a piece of driftwood. The plant selection sux and the livestock was OK. 
I then was going to hit the outlets between Lancaster and Reading, PA.
It was a little out of the path, so decided not to. I then took Rt 222 to 61 to Hamburg. I paid a visit to Cabela's outdoor mega store to check out the fishing stuff. They have a 55,000 gal aquarium that house the sporting fishes of the state of PA. That was pretty cool place to visit.
I wanted to go to Hersey Park, but wouldn't be fun by myself.
It was noon and started to head back on Rt 87 to NYC.
It was a good drive and then I hit traffic, Welcome to NEW YORK.... 

Ken


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Sounds like.. well.. a decent mix of fun and "not-so-fun"


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

BTW Thanks Ken, I haven't set anything up yet, I'm going to use them for a club demonstration on the 15th. Should be fun to watch some eyes bug out at the new equipment.

I would have helped you get the filter set up. :wink:


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Thanks*

Nice meeting you Sean, wish I had more time to chat. But hope to see you at AGA in Nov.
The next morning I decide to look for that bridge where you got the rocks. About a mile down the road I came to a brook but had no space to stop and was not sure if that was it. Also with my luck that day, I might have fell in. So I decided to turn around and head back to town. It was 6am and nothing was open yet, so I got out of Gettysburg and head to Lancaster.

533 Steinwehr Ave was the old Hardees between Mickey D's and KFC.
There was not much you can help me with since the tank was build into the wall and the only access was a crawl space for one person. I had to step on top of the frame of the tank and hold on a 2 by 4 to lay down the substrate. One of my foot slipped in, so had a wet sneaker the whole day.

Beside the not so fun stuff, it was nice to get out of the city once in awhile.


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

HOW COULD I HAVE MISSED THIS POST?

I live in Gettysburg, and I should have mentioned stop in at That Pet Place. TTP is like a Sam's Club/BJ's for pets located right off Route 30 in lancaster. There is a ton of stuff to do around this area, too bad I missed ya.

Anyhow, what restaurant did you just install a tank in?

- Andy D.


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

note to self: Read entire post thread before posting 

So Sean, you are in the Gettysburg Area?

- Andy D.

Fish Dept. 'head' [technically Aquatics Companion Animal Specialist, 95% on my cert test] of Petco in Hanover, PA

Yeah, Yeah, it's petco, so sue me.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm in Maryland, about 1.25 hours S of Gettysburg. It was a special trip up to meet Ken and get a couple tanks from him, but I'll keep your store in mind the next time I'm in that area.


----------

